# Announcing my engagement



## Shiva (Jun 4, 2013)

Allow me to present you my new self and my new african orchid. We got engaged yesterday. Her name is Debbie.:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2013)

Once more: congratulations to your Orchid - Debbie and you  !!! I hope you will be happy for a long time !!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats. The Orchid budget just took a dip....


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Candace (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, what a nice couple! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!

And quite a beautiful "addition to your orchid collection"


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats, I got engaged as well last February when we were in the Philippines. Best wishes.


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome! An excellent addition! Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations. She looks like a keeper.


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Michel! Congratulations and best wishes to you both! Now you will have to build a "greenhouse!"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations and she's a very lovely African orchid with such a sweet
smile. Does your alter ego Shiva approve and Omar, of course? Do you
have their consent?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations! though I wouldn't try feeding her with k-lite or epsom salts, or make her sleep in diatomite!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2013)

abax said:


> Congratulations and she's a very lovely African orchid with such a sweet
> smile. Does your alter ego Shiva approve and Omar, of course? Do you
> have their consent?



Thank you everyone! I may ask Omar and Shiva to act as the required witnesses for the marriage.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2013)

I will drive up if you need a witness. Maybe Denis, JP, and Eurythone can come too!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I will drive up if you need a witness. Maybe Denis, JP, and Eurythone can come too!



Thanks Eric! I'd love to see you at the wedding. I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations, does your lady realize that she is going to have to compete for attention with a whole collection of very loved plants?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 5, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: When is the wedding?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Congratulations, does your lady realize that she is going to have to compete for attention with a whole collection of very loved plants?



I'll take care of the 'chids while she watches her TV-soaps.



goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap::clap: When is the wedding?



This summer or fall. Lot's of things to settle before we get there.


----------



## Clark (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations Michel!!!
Best wishes from us!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2013)

Excellent idea to include Shiva and Omar in the ceremony. Cats will have
some dignity and beauty. Twenty years ago I included my dogs and they
were beautiful, but quite vocal...no dignity at all.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2013)

That's wonderful! :clap: Congratulations to you both!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 7, 2013)

Awwww! Now that's a lovely thing! I love your bended knee image! I wish the two of you much happiness.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I will drive up if you need a witness. Maybe Denis, JP, and Eurythone can come too!



i figured all of us on SlipperTalk are invited.....
:rollhappy:

congrats!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> i figured all of us on SlipperTalk are invited.....
> :rollhappy:
> 
> congrats!



I have my passport...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

And you aren't far from Michigan....


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

Are we having a party at Shiva's house???!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats! Took the plunge last year myself.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your support and friendship. There is so much to be done now which is why I have to take a break from this forum. I need to get my old «man cave» ship shaped for my new African princess.

Michel :smitten:

P.S. If anyone wants to reach me on Facebook, the full name is Michel Cartier and I live in Saint-Barthélemy, Qc. Canada. You're all welcome!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Congrats! Took the plunge last year myself.



Oh! Congrats to you also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

Shiva said:


> Thank you all for your support and friendship. There is so much to be done now which is why I have to take a break from this forum. I need to get my old «man cave» ship shaped for my new African princess.
> 
> Michel :smitten:
> 
> P.S. If anyone wants to reach me on Facebook, the full name is Michel Cartier and I live in Saint-Barthélemy, Qc. Canada. You're all welcome!



I hope the break is very short. I like your photos and comments.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats, she is a lovely orchid indeed


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry for the late reaction but still congratulations. If you've read my latest thread in this section you know why I'm a bit late.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations Michel! All the best to you and your lady.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## John M (Jul 6, 2013)

Just read this thread. Congratulations Michel! I wish you and your lady many, many years of happiness!


----------

